# I just got back from Cocoa Beach!



## acerbity (Aug 10, 2008)

I work for the mental health center, so I get to take our clients to the beach and make overtime doing it!

It was a blast, must be our 5th time going this year.

My souvenir is this lovely picture!







Yum, Crab!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 10, 2008)

:lol: HaH! just one, what are you going to eat!? :lol:


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Aug 11, 2008)

At the beach here in florida, there are TONS of these little crustations called sand flieas! They get to 2 inches long, and have realy cool looking desighns on they'er backs. B) 

Is that crab living? If it was a living crab on the beach, you shouldent eat it, lol. When I was younger, there used to be tons of big crabs right at the water edge. They borow down a ways into the sand like the sand fleas do. The only thing that showed was the tops of there backs which were camouflaged. I walked through the beach untill finaly I saw one, then i just picked it up from the back, lol.


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow, such a big crab!!


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 11, 2008)

I should steal your job for a month


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 11, 2008)

we dont have to ask what you had for dinner there :lol:


----------

